# Bowstring lenth for XI Legend Magnum??



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just looked at my old XI Legend XRG owners manual and then realized it was not a Magnum. I have the same DL and DW as you and mine is a A-A= 42 1/2 with a BH of 8.0 I wish I could help because I went through a lot to get a new string from Bucknasty in Jan. I finally put it in specs above and then took off the string and tied the ends and sent them to John and he sent back a nice 8125 string that fit perfectly. I never measured the string. Since the cables are steel all you have to do to get specs is twist the string until the A-A is right!! If your string is broke and your a-a is the same I will take mine off and measure it for you!


----------



## XILegendMag (Apr 6, 2007)

*Thanks for your time Bassman*

I appreciate the tip! I guess I am suprized that it is so difficult to fiquire out a string length. I had suggested that maybe we use a nock square to ruff in the difference from were the nock should be and were it is now. Being the string is not completely broken in two. Just an idea. You would have thought I just commited a cardinal sin by suggesting such a thing. This is my 5th bow. Counting the one from Hardware Hank that I would shot at a brown paper bag filled with rags when I was 8. I have never in nearly 40 years of slinging arrows. Had to replace a string. Since I pretty much just hunt with my bow. Plus the tune-up before & during the season. My shot count is minimal. There have been alot of lessons along the way. Apparently I'm in for another. I will curtainly share your information with whoever measures and or makes my new string. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Xi*

XI was made by Indian Archery. Indian is still in business I believe. The website below has Indian equipment on it. Maybe they could help out?

http://archery.wowshopper.com/

Indian made "cheap" equipment, and XI was an attempt to enter the "higher class" market. If I remember correctly. Indian use to be in Evansville IN.??


----------



## XILegendMag (Apr 6, 2007)

*jhart75609*

Well thanks but..... I did go to there website. "Since 1927 the #1 supplier of youth and Institutional archery equipment." A fine company I have no dought. What I did dought however was that they ever made the XI brand. 1st of all. My bow was niether a cheaply made bow or a youth bow. 2nd Myles Keller has his name on the bow & promoted the XI Legend Magnum back in the day. You may have heard of him? Last I heard it was 39 Pope & Young records. I'm sure he's added to that total since then. I find it hard to believe he would be heading out to a big bucks bedroom or lend his name to a bow that was a "cheap" archery equipment makers attempt to brake into the "higher class" market. So I called them. Talked to a person that had never heard of XI. Then he asked around the office if anyone had. Nope. Finally here's a quote from there website "Indian Archery designs equipment to fit the needs of youth and intermediate shooters and does not try to adapt adult equipment to be sold under that label." Sure maybe they used the XI label. Unfortunetly if by chance they ever did. They couldn't help. But hey thanks anyway


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Come on, someone that knows the story help me out here.

XI was short for Experimental Indian, they used this name because they thought it would be hard to sell a "high end" bow under the Indian name. I'm not saying that XI was a cheap bow, I'm saying the company making it wasn't known for making high end products. I had buddies that shot XI and it seems they were happy with them.

Yes I've heard of Myles Keller. Again, I'm not saying Myles went into the woods with cheap equipment. I will go out on a limb and say he would probably carry whatever equipment would pay him the best to carry it. Just about any brand will shoot well, it's the guy holding the bow that makes the difference.


----------



## XILegendMag (Apr 6, 2007)

*Jhart75609 maybe I was to quick to judge*

K, the Experimental Indian thing does possibly explain the XI. I have wondered from time to time. What the XI stood for. You make a good case. I guess it suprizes me that no one in the Indian Archery office would remember the line. 
Well as it turned out. I got a tip about a little shop not far from here called Vapor Trail. (I guess I''m fixin' to give them alittle free advertizing here.) The man said if they can't come up with a decent possibility. They would make the string. As I'm talkin' with the 6 or 7 guys in this relatively small office. I find out that they primarilly make an arrow rest. Along with some string work. Also some to hit the market. A lozenge to hide the average persons bad breath. Well that answered another question that I often ask myself....."What will they think of next?!" They said however that the lozenge turned the inside of your mouth black. Handy maybe if ya got pearly whites & ya can't keep your cake hole closed while your out huntin'. A Definate draw back, I would think. If your planning to go 2 legged deer hunting after ya get out of the woods.
Anyway we settled on a 56 1/2" string. They didn't have a scale around so I could check were it broke at. I was running 67 lbs before it unravald. So I'm thinkin' if I'm somewhere in that ballpark, It's good. I have quite a bit of room for adjustment on the limbs to work with yet.
All said and done, I still don't get why so many people I had called. Were so put out that I didn't know the string length. I mean what do they do when they design a new bow? Theres no handy little spec. sticker to go by then. Someone has to fiquire it out. Well as soon as I verify if this one is the one. I'm going to take my own advice and my carbide scribe and etch that string length right into the limb!! If anybody can help with the XI mystery. I know of atleast 2 people that would be interested in the information.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

XI was mage by Indian Archery way back when, Escalde Sports bought the XI name if I remember correctly. But things didn't work out. May want to try Escalde and see if they have any info on them. I shot a Legend Magnum and a XI Impact. They were good bows, my dad still has his Impact.


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

28~30 56" string, 44 5/16 cables


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Man, I'm out of toen and not on my home computer, but I figureedd out what my pea brain can accomplish. Try this website:

[email protected]/archeryrepair Click on technical help.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Try again:

groups.msn.com/archeryrepair


----------



## MCArchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*Xi Legend Magnum String Length*

According to my spec charts the strings were as follows:

26-28" model 52.5" Fast Flight
28-30" model 56" Fast Flight
30-32" model 58.75" Fast Flight

I hope this helps. We carry modules and strings for the Xi bows if you need help finding anything.


----------

